# How I Effectively Treated Cotton Wool Disease



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

It was about a week ago when I noticed my boy Moloka'i was acting lethargic and had cotton wool growing from his fins and near his head, like this poor guy but less severe. 










I immediately began treatment, this disease is not to be taken lightly and I have lost a betta to it. 


My first step of treatment was isolation, I removed him from his main tank and tankmates. Then I added 1/4 ounce of bettafix to his isolation bowl and a pinch of aquarium salt. I also raised the temperature from 80 F to 82 F, which has been proven to cut this bacteria's life span short. I then added a large dose of aquarium salt and an indian almond leaf. I also plucked off noticeable cotton wool from the fins. I fed him omega one flakes and bloodworms instead of the usual pellets, and then let him sit in the medical mixture. 


I should also add that I had no lights on during this time, his tanks light was kept off and the room was kept dark. I did this so Moloka'i would remain calm throughout the procedure. 


The next day, all signs of cotton wool were gone, but I continued to isolate for safety. 


Now he's fine and doing well!













PS to mod: I sadly don't have pictures of Moloka'i with the cotton wool, I know what this stuff is and have dealt with it before. The picture of recovered Moloka'i was taken today and the mark on his head I believe to be scar tissue from the disease, which can be taken as proof. I hope you accept this post because I am only trying to help fellow fishkeepers!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

PS: Though the pink mark may look like open flesh, scales have come in and there is no risk of infection.


----------



## Jsmilo (1 mo ago)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> It was about a week ago when I noticed my boy Moloka'i was acting lethargic and had cotton wool growing from his fins and near his head, like this poor guy but less severe.
> View attachment 1025430
> 
> 
> ...


I just found it on my Milo, hes not eating for me, have him in gallon jar with Kanaplex, aquarium salt and betta fix. His top fin remains clamped I'm hoping its not too late for him!!


----------

